
Show HN: NativeConnect 1.0 is available on the Mac App Store - stream
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/nativeconnect/id1409076030?ls=1
======
rvz
I was waiting for this for some time on macOS when it was announced and I came
close to buying this. As soon as I saw the lifetime purchase price, at that
point I'm wasn't quite sure I would purchase it at that price as an individual
yet.

If it were discounted on release, then yes I would have purchased this. If it
also supported Google Play at its original price then I would have happily
purchased this today (Not sure if it would go through Apple's review process)
and if I were part of a iOS shop team, then I would still buy it.

No question that this looks like a stunning native app for App Store Connect
that was missing on macOS. At its original price for an individual it looks
slightly too expensive for now.

~~~
stream
We believe this price is worth it if you “live” in the App Store Connect. Your
feedback does matter however, thanks.

------
stream
Hey, I am excited to announce that my native desktop client for the App Store
Connect has passed the review in the Mac App Store.

This version is a one-time purchase and it’s called the Indie Edition.

The direct sale version named Team Edition is subscription based and can be
downloaded from the official website:
[https://nativeconnect.app](https://nativeconnect.app)

If you’re an Apple developer, please check it out. Cheers!

------
stephenr
I'm definitely not the target market, but congrats for shipping. It's always
good to see a _proper_ native app.

I find it quite puzzling that Apple themselves never built this/similar and
included it as part of Xcode though.

~~~
stream
Thank you Stephen, much appreciated. Maybe they add something in Xcode 12!

